# Hi from Canada, Ontario! With a little help please.



## AT_Andrew (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello there! I dropped by this forum to look for beginner recurve bows around here. The search isn't doing much good in the forums and I wish I had more time to do so. My background is that I have shot here and there in my school's archery team. Although I really hate to use the standard traditional bows as they have been worn out over the years. So I'm looking for any suggestions for any recurve bows with these specs.

-My budget is under $250 CAN or $240US (not including tax)
-58" - 60" in size
-Attachable sight (optional but appreciated if included)
-Recreational Use
-Recurve


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Andrew. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Check the Classified


*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## AT_Andrew (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, I hope to find this forum helpful and enjoyable.


----------

